# ALDI Digitalcamera - Meinungen



## goela (4. Dezember 2002)

Wurde angefragt, ob die ALDI-Kamera was sei! Also gleich mal Anfrage "weiterleiten"!

Hat die jemand bzw. hat Info's dazu!

Digital-Kamera

4,0 Mega Pixel

- Mit 3-fach optischem Zoom und 1,6 inch TFT-Farbmonitor. 

- Auflösung 4,0 Mega Pixel (2.272 x 1.704) 
- optischer Zoom 7–21 mm 
- 2-fach Digitalzoom 
- 32 MB SD™ Speicherkarte einstellungsabhängig von 23 bis zu 270 Bildern 
- Bildbearbeitungs-Software 
- USB-Anschluss 
- Videoausgang für TV 
- Autofocus
… und vieles mehr!


----------



## Vitalis (4. Dezember 2002)

*EDIT* Was ich über eine andere Aldi-Kamera weiß ist das: Die 4 MP bringen gar nichts, weil die Optik schlecht ist. Auslöseverzögerung usw. sind wohl auch nicht das Wahre. Ich würde vorsichtig sein und ein wenig in google danach suchen..


----------



## Christoph (4. Dezember 2002)

/me hat auch eine Traveller von HOFER (Aldi)

kauf dir das Ding nicht, ich find sie nicht gut. 

Eben nichts gegen meine uralte Spiegelreflex ^^


----------



## goela (4. Dezember 2002)

Danke Jungs für eure Infos! Wie gesagt, ich habe eine Anfrage bekommen. Meiner einer hat ja die Canon Powershot S30!

Werde eure Antworten so weiterleiten!


----------

